# Tapinauchenius Cupreus



## carl (Feb 1, 2009)

im seriously considering getting a Tapinauchenius Cupreus  but unfortunately i cant find any info abt this sp:? 

any inputs would be greatly appreciated:razz:


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 1, 2009)

carl said:


> im seriously considering getting a Tapinauchenius Cupreus  but unfortunately i cant find any info abt this sp:?
> 
> any inputs would be greatly appreciated:razz:


What do you want to know?  

Do you keep other _Tapinauchenius_?

Eric


----------



## Brian S (Feb 1, 2009)

Keep em about like Avicularia or any other Tap spp for that matter


----------



## carl (Feb 1, 2009)

i want to know everything about Tapinauchenius...

 re:husbandry,temperament, how big it'll grow?


i dont have any Tapinauchenius spp but i have a couple of avics.

tnx eric and brian


----------



## testdasi (Feb 1, 2009)

Husbandry: keep it like you do with your Avics.
Temperament: like a pokie - prefer to run and hide but will be very defensive if cornered. They are shy and web a lot.
Size: I think max out around 5" (T. gigas) But most are 4"


----------



## Moltar (Feb 2, 2009)

carl said:


> i want to know everything about Tapinauchenius...
> 
> re:husbandry,temperament, how big it'll grow?
> 
> ...


Carl,  don't want to sound like a A-hole or anything but do you think it's a little ballsy to ask for others to tell you "everything" about a certain genus? This board has a good search function with many years of posts to search. There is puh-lenty of info on Taps available for the searching. If you have any specific questions go ahead and ask them. Other than that, keep them like any other NW arboreal. They're fast and feisty. They eat bugs. They like humidity. They grow fast. So does every arboreal theraphosid in the western hemisphere.


----------



## Dreamslave (Feb 2, 2009)

This genus actually more than fast its crazy fast! Great ''teleporters''! lol


----------



## carl (Feb 2, 2009)

etown_411 said:


> Carl,  don't want to sound like a A-hole or anything but do you think it's a little ballsy to ask for others to tell you "everything" about a certain genus? This board has a good search function with many years of posts to search. There is puh-lenty of info on Taps available for the searching. If you have any specific questions go ahead and ask them. Other than that, keep them like any other NW arboreal. They're fast and feisty. They eat bugs. They like humidity. They grow fast. So does every arboreal theraphosid in the western hemisphere.


i apologize but i tried to google it but i didnt found any info abt Tapinauchenius Cupreus .. and somebody actually asked what i wanted to know and i answered the question honestly... 

i wanted input from people who may own this particular sp so i could give it the best care i could give it..

thanx for your inputs anyways

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moltar (Feb 2, 2009)

I think i'm a little punchy today. Sorry. Taps are great T's and if you can keep Avics you can keep them. Just watch out for the mad dash.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 2, 2009)

carl said:


> i apologize but i tried to google it but i didnt found any info abt Tapinauchenius Cupreus


well that is your problem right there, you tried to google it.  If you would of used the search function on the boards you might have found something.


----------



## ornamentalist (Jan 22, 2011)

they pretend to be a calm pink toe at first with slooow steps, then you make a bang, and zooom! Its in the airing cupboard! Haha i love em i do


----------



## kgrigoryev (Dec 11, 2011)

I like to use Wikipedia for everything. The Tapinauchenius cupreus are not on it for some reason. Someone should write something about them and maybe post a photo!! /.


----------



## fatich (Dec 11, 2011)

Here you can find some information : http://www.tarantulasus.com/showthread.php/187-Tapinauchenius-caresheet

Reactions: Like 1


----------

